# Error building kde4



## everypot (May 11, 2010)

*kde 4.4.x ?*

Kde 4.4 was released three months ago. The latest kde in port is still 4.3.5.  Are we waiting for Xorg 7.5/qt 4.6.x -4.7 or something?


----------



## avilla@ (May 11, 2010)

4.4.3 is now in the tree!
and yes, we were waiting for xorg 7.5 and gnome 2.30


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=82329&postcount=57


----------



## everypot (May 12, 2010)

great! thanks~  I didn't notice that...


----------



## caesius (May 12, 2010)

Trying to update KDE 4.3 -> KDE 4.4

I've followed /usr/ports/UPDATING and removed the ports it recommends. Actually I removed all KDE ports just to be safe.

Now when I make /usr/ports/x11/kde4 it stops in kdelibs4.

When I type make in kdelibs4 I get this error:


```
[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslinfodialog.o
[ 51%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/kopenssl.o
[ 51%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/kssl.o
[ 51%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertchain.o
[ 51%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertificate.o
[ 51%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslkeygen.o
[ 51%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslsettings.o
[ 51%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslutils.o
[ 51%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslx509v3.o
Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkio.so
[ 51%] Built target kio
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4.
```

This gives me NO information on where to start looking. Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2010)

I did what instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING says and I got problem too: with kdeartwok, kdebindings...
BTW KDE doesn't work on my FreeBSD yet.


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2010)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> 4.4.3 is now in the tree!
> and yes, we were waiting for xorg 7.5 and gnome 2.30



Thank you for 4.4 but there are many problems still. I have problem to build workspace )kdeartwork), kdebindings, problem with kdenetwork...


----------



## avilla@ (May 12, 2010)

a full log of the problem is required to give to both of you some help


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2010)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> a full log of the problem is required to give to both of you some help



Later when I came home...it was many errors.


----------



## adamk (May 12, 2010)

avilla@, not sure what you mean by "full log".  That error caesius gives you seems to be the complete error displayed.  It's almost remarkably similar to what I get:


```
Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkio.so
cd /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.3/build/kio && /usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/kio.dir/link.txt --verbose=1
/usr/bin/c++  -fPIC -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Woverloaded-virtual -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -O2 -DNDEBUG 
-DQT_NO_DEBUG  -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -lc -shared -Wl,-soname,libkio.so.7 -o ../lib/libkio.so.7.0.1 CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio_automoc.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/accessmanager.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/accessmanagerreply_p.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/authinfo.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/chmodjob.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/connection.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/copyjob.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio/dataprotocol.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/dataslave.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/davjob.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/defaultviewadapter.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/delegateanimationhandler.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/deletejob.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/directorysizejob.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/filejob.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/fileundomanager.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/forwardingslavebase.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio/global.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/imagefilter.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/job.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/jobuidelegate.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio/kacl.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kar.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/karchive.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kbuildsycocaprogressdialog.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kdatatool.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kdbusservicestarter.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kdesktopfileactions.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kdirlister.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kdirmodel.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kdirnotify.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio/kdirwatch.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kdynamicjobtracker.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kemailsettings.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kfileitem.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kfileitemlistproperties.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kfileitemactions.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kfileitemdelegate.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kfilemetainfo.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kfilemetainfoitem.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kfileshare.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio/kfilewriteplugin.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kimageio.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/klimitediodevice.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio/kmimetypechooser.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kmimetyperesolver.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kmountpoint.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio/kprotocolmanager.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kremoteencoding.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/krun.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kscan.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kshellcompletion.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kstatusbarofflineindicator.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/ktar.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kurifilter.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kurlcompletion.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kurlpixmapprovider.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio/kzip.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/metainfojob.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/netaccess.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/passworddialog.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/paste.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/pastedialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/predicateproperties.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio/previewjob.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/renamedialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/renamedialogplugin.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/scheduler.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/sessiondata.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/skipdialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/slave.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/slavebase.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/slaveconfig.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/slaveinterface.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/tcpslavebase.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio/thumbcreator.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/thumbsequencecreator.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/udsentry.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/hostinfo.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kpasswdserver.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kpasswdserverloop.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/fileundomanager_adaptor.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kpasswdserver_interface.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kautomount.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/knfsshare.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kio/ksambashare.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmark.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks
/kbookmarkmanager.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkmanageradaptor.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkmenu.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/bookmarks/konqbookmarkmenu.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter_crash.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter_opera.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter_ie.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter_ns.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks
/kbookmarkdombuilder.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkdialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kabstractfilemodule.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kfile/kacleditwidget.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kdevicelistitem.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kdevicelistmodel.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile
/kdiskfreespace.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kdiskfreespaceinfo.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kencodingfiledialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile
/kfile.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kfiledialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kfilemetainfowidget.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kfilemetapreview.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kicondialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kimagefilepreview.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kmetaprops.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kfile/kopenwithdialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kpreviewprops.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kpreviewwidgetbase.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile
/kpropertiesdialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/krecentdirs.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/krecentdocument.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile
/kurlcombobox.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kurlrequester.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kurlrequesterdialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile
/kfilesharedialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kfsprocess.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/qrc_kacleditwidget.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/sslui.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertificatebox.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslinfodialog.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/kopenssl.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir
/kssl/kssl.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertchain.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertificate.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslkeygen.o 
CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslsettings.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslutils.o CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslx509v3.o ../lib/libkdeui.so.7.0.1 
-lz /usr/local/lib/libstreamanalyzer.so /usr/local/lib/libstreams.so ../lib/libsolid.so.5.0.1 /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtNetwork.so /usr/local
/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so /usr/local/lib/libSM.so /usr/local/lib/libICE.so /usr/local/lib/libX11.so /usr/local/lib/libXext.so /usr/local
/lib/libXft.so /usr/local/lib/libXau.so /usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so /usr/local/lib/libXpm.so /usr/local/lib/libXrender.so ../lib
/libkdecore.so.7.0.1 /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so -pthread /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtSvg.so /usr/local
/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so -Wl,-rpath,/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.3/build/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/local/lib/qt4: 
cd /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.3/build/kio && /usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_symlink_library ../lib/libkio.so.7.0.1 ../lib
/libkio.so.7 ../lib/libkio.so
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.3/build'
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.3/build/CMakeFiles  48 49 50 51 52
[ 48%] Built target kio
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.3/build'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4.
[ root@memory - /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4 ]:
```


----------



## adamk (May 12, 2010)

A little more information.  I have since removed all kde packages and attempted to build kde4 from scratch only to get the same error.


----------



## phoenix (May 12, 2010)

Remove all KDE port, and all QT ports.  Be sure to remove any mention of PHONON from /etc/make.conf, then try to install it piece-meal.  Meaning, don't install x11/kde; instead, install x11/kdebase4 first.  Then kdepimlibs4, then kdemultimedia4, then kdegraphics4, etc.  After 3-4 of the big kde4 ports, you can install x11/kde4 to grab the rest.

That's what I ended up doing, although it wasn't because of issues with KDE4, but with the annoying "black screen to show X is working" crap.


----------



## zeiz (May 12, 2010)

FreeBSD KDE team (freebsd.kde.org) has a FAQ:


```
Q: Say I decide that I don't want to use the KDE meta port/package. 
What is the proper order to install the various KDE components?

A: qt, arts, kdelibs, kdebase. 
The installation order of the other KDE modules (kdeedu, kdegames, kdegraphics, etc.) 
does not really matter, except that (if you install it) kdeaddons must be installed 
after all other modules.
```

Is this still up-to date?


----------



## adamk (May 12, 2010)

This gets even better.  I removed all qt4 ports and tried again, starting with kdebase4:


```
[  4%] Building CXX object gstreamer/CMakeFiles/phonon_gstreamer.dir/phonon_gstreamer_automoc.cpp.o
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/gstreamer && /usr/bin/c++   -Dphonon_gstreamer_EXPORTS 
-DPHONON_BACKEND_VERSION_4_2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Woverloaded-virtual -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wnon-
virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -ansi -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-check-new 
-fno-common -fPIC -I/usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/gstreamer -I/usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer
/work/phonon-4.4.1 -I/usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/includes -I/usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-
4.4.1/phonon -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtDBus -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/local/include
/qt4/QtSql -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtOpenGL -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/local/include/qt4/Qt3Support -I/usr/local/include
/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt4/Qt -I/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/default -I/usr/local/include/qt4 
-I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -o 
CMakeFiles/phonon_gstreamer.dir/phonon_gstreamer_automoc.cpp.o -c /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/gstreamer
/phonon_gstreamer_automoc.cpp
In file included from /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/gstreamer/devicemanager.h:23,
                 from /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/gstreamer/moc_devicemanager.cpp:10,
                 from /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/gstreamer/phonon_gstreamer_automoc.cpp:4:
/usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/phonon/audiooutputinterface.h:26:29: error: phononnamespace.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/gstreamer/moc_devicemanager.cpp:10,
                 from /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/gstreamer/phonon_gstreamer_automoc.cpp:4:
/usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/gstreamer/devicemanager.h:59: error: expected ';' before '(' token
/usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1/gstreamer/devicemanager.h:60: error: expected ';' before '(' token
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer/work/phonon-4.4.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/qt4-webkit.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-designer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4.
```

Adam


----------



## adamk (May 12, 2010)

Wow.  I've never had this much problem getting KDE4 installed from ports before.  

Anyway, I managed to get past that error by going into the phonon port and installing that.  Why it tried to install phonon-gstreamer before phonon is beyond me.

Now it's dying with:


```
===>  Installing for kdehier4-1.0.4
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if misc/kdehier4 already installed
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/libdata/ldconfig /usr/local/kde4/libdata/
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/libdata/ldconfig32 /usr/local/kde4/libdata/
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig /usr/local/kde4/libdata/
ln: /usr/local/kde4/libdata//pkgconfig: Operation not permitted
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdehier4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon-gstreamer.
```

/usr/local/kde4/libdata/pkgconfig already exists, and it is not a symlink.  It has phonon.pc inside it.  Guess I'll move that to /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig, remove /usr/local/kde4/libdata/pkgconfig/ and let it create the symlink.

Adam


----------



## adamk (May 12, 2010)

And, finally, it errored out in the same place:

```
[ 48%] Built target kio
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.3/build'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2010)

Did anyone update KDE 4.3 to KDE 4.4 with success, please?
Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (May 12, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> FreeBSD KDE team (freebsd.kde.org) has a FAQ:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Only for KDE3. KDE4 doesn't use aRts.  It's similar, though, for KDE4:

qt
kdelibs
kdebase
the rest in any order, as needed


----------



## phoenix (May 12, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Did anyone update KDE 4.3 to KDE 4.4 with success, please?
> Thanks.



Long time ago, using area51.    That upgrade was a breeze using portmaster and following the UPDATING entries from area51.

The KDE SC 4.4 to KDE SC 4.4 "migration" from area51 to normal ports was a bit of a mess, but that's only because of issues with Xorg 7.5 upgrade and some confusion around WITH_KDE_PHONON/WITH_QT_PHONON changes.


----------



## adamk (May 12, 2010)

Heh...  Well, it just won't compile here.  I'll have to post on freebsd-x11.  Even starting from scratch, without any KDE/phonon ports, the build still dies at the same place.

ADam


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2010)

The installation of KDE 4.4 was succsessful but I never had so messy KDE as now. Disaster and waste of two days. Nothing works "normal". Just fdor example:
konqueror: protocol not supported - doesn't work
adjusting time: kdeinit could not launch 'kcmshell4', could not find 'kcmshell4' executable
mixer is on but there are no sound and there are no options for sound settings...

As I wrote waste of time and stay two days without usable computer.

P.S.
KMail: Command not found but kmal is there


----------



## Grey_Ash (May 13, 2010)

I am trying to build kdegraphics 4.4 right now. I was building kde4.4 last night happily last night when it complained, I think, about not being able to find the nepomuk header files. So I did make install in databases/virtuoso but that failed with 


```
Waiting Virtuoso Server start on port 1111...
Waiting Virtuoso Server start on port 1111...
Waiting Virtuoso Server start on port 1111...
```

So I fell asleep. This morning I did portsnap fetch extract, then portmaster -a and I'll see where it fails.


----------



## MarcoB (May 13, 2010)

KDE4 doesn't compile on my machine either. Portupgrading fails at the first package it tries (kdelibs4):

```
...
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:978: error: 'bool operator>=(const QString&)' must take exactly two arguments
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h: In function 'const QString operator+(const QString&, const QString&)':
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1009: error: return type 'const struct QString' is incomplete
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1010: error: variable 'QString t' has initializer but incomplete type
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h: At global scope:
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1011: error: 'QChar' is not a type
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h: In function 'const QString operator+(const QString&, int)':
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1011: error: return type 'const struct QString' is incomplete
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1012: error: variable 'QString t' has initializer but incomplete type
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h: At global scope:
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1013: error: declaration of 'operator+' as non-function
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1013: error: expected `)' before 's1'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1013: error: expected primary-expression before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1016: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1018: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1020: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1022: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1024: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1026: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1069: error: expected initializer before '&' token
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1070: error: expected initializer before '&' token
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1083: error: 'Q_MOVABLE_TYPE' has not been declared
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1083: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before ';' token
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1085: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before 'Q_DECLARE_OPERATORS_FOR_FLAGS'
[ 48%] gmake[2]: *** [kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kpasswdserver.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kpasswdserverloop.o
gmake[1]: *** [kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/all] Error 2
```

Marco


----------



## Grey_Ash (May 13, 2010)

Ouch. Now kdebase-workspace complains about not finding the nepomuk_query_libraries (ADVANCED), but these instructions 


> KDE SC 4.4.0 require databases/virtuoso installed (not running) to have Nepomuk semantic desktop search enabled


I can't follow due to virtuoso failing to build.

Edit: I reconfigured my hosts file and the virtuoso problem went away. So when it finishes compiling I'll try to finish the KDE upgrade.


----------



## tankist02 (May 13, 2010)

My "solution" was to do


```
make clean deinstall reinstall
```

sometimes a few times in failed ports or ports they depend on.


----------



## Grey_Ash (May 13, 2010)

I wish I could figure out what provides this:


```
CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are
set to NOTFOUND. Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files: NEPOMUK_QUERY_LIBRARIES (ADVANCED) linked by target "krunner_nepomuksearchrunner" in directory /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-workspace/work/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1/plasma/generic/runners/nepomuksearch
```

I have read UPDATING , but still no luck.


----------



## phoenix (May 13, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> The installation of KDE 4.4 was succsessful but I never had so messy KDE as now. Disaster and waste of two days. Nothing works "normal". Just fdor example:
> konqueror: protocol not supported - doesn't work
> adjusting time: kdeinit could not launch 'kcmshell4', could not find 'kcmshell4' executable
> mixer is on but there are no sound and there are no options for sound settings...
> ...



Those errors usually indicate a mismatch between the kdelibs version and the app (compiled with older kdelibs, for example).  Or, the apps were running when kdelibs was updated, requiring a logout/login or reboot to reload the apps with the correct libs.


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Those errors usually indicate a mismatch between the kdelibs version and the app (compiled with older kdelibs, for example).  Or, the apps were running when kdelibs was updated, requiring a logout/login or reboot to reload the apps with the correct libs.



I did pkg_delete what say in UPDATING and reboot computer too. 
IMO the first version of KDE on Debian was much easier to install


----------



## OH (May 14, 2010)

I had the nepomuk problem too, I traced it back to kdelibs4. Even though it had already been updated I needed to rebuild and reinstall it by hand to have the nepomuk errors go away.

Also in advance: If you end up with a kontact without plugins, the following will get them back:
`# portupgrade -pf kdepim-runtime-4.4.3`
`# portupgrade -pf kdepimlibs-4.4.3`


----------



## adamk (May 14, 2010)

Well it's still not installing here, despite having wiped out all of kde, phonon, and qt from my system before trying the installation.  My e-mail to freebsd-ports has garnered one response about how to enable verbose information from cmake to get the actual error:


```
In file included from /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.3/nepomuk/core/resourcedata.cpp:29: /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-
4.4.3/build/nepomuk/core/pimo.h:870: 
error: expected unqualified-id before ')' token gmake[2]: ***
[nepomuk/core/CMakeFiles/nepomuk.dir/resourcedata.o] Error 1 gmake[2]:
Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.3/build'
gmake[1]: *** [nepomuk/core/CMakeFiles/nepomuk.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory
```

And another response telling me to follow the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING (which I did) and to remove kdebase\* and kdepim\*, to which I replied pointing out that I already said I did that in my original e-mail 

I'm now contemplating deleting *all* ports and starting from scratch.

Adam


----------



## caesius (May 15, 2010)

Now I can't logout or shutdown under KDE4.4 anyone else experiencing this? (Using the KMenu->Logout buttons etc)


----------



## t0ken (May 15, 2010)

I've had this same issue, I'm currently trying to rebuild kdelibs4.  I actually would've loved to keep kde4.3.4, but portaudit told me of a vulnerability, though it was only exploitable locally so I really didn't have to worry about it.  Against my better judgement, I went ahead and upgraded and now I'm stuck trying to get this working, it's bee a few days now.


----------



## hedgehog (May 16, 2010)

a quick note for everyone experiencing problems upgrading KDE to 4.4x:
remove any QT3 or KDE3 related ports (except qt4-qt3support) and then follow instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING
i had couple errors while building kdelibs4 at 48%. i removed qt-copy-3.3.8_12 and everything seems fine now


----------



## zeiz (May 16, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Only for KDE3. KDE4 doesn't use aRts.  It's similar, though, for KDE4:
> 
> qt
> kdelibs
> ...


Thanks. So kdelibs - before kdebase anyway.

I had to remove kdemultimedia module from config to build the rest successfully.
Everything works fine (no multimedia of course).
Trying an install of this module after all I got lot's of errors:

```
[ 38%] Scanning dependencies of target audiocdplugins
Building CXX object juk/CMakeFiles/juk.dir/ktrm.o                                                                                            
[ 38%] Building CXX object kioslave/audiocd/plugins/CMakeFiles/audiocdplugins.dir/audiocdplugins_automoc.o                                   
[ 38%] Building CXX object kioslave/audiocd/plugins/CMakeFiles/audiocdplugins.dir/audiocdencoder.o                                           
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:47:27: error: tunepimp/tp_c.h: No such file or 
directory          
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/kioslave/audiocd/plugins/audiocdencoder.cpp: In function 'void (* 
loadPlugin(const QString&))()':
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/kioslave/audiocd/plugins/audiocdencoder.cpp:36: warning: 'self' is deprecated 
(declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/klibloader.h:142)
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:62: error: variable or field 'TRMNotifyCallback' declared void
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:62: error: 'tunepimp_t' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:62: error: expected primary-expression before 'void'
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:62: error: 'TPCallbackEnum' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:62: error: expected primary-expression before 'int'
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:132: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'tunepimp_t' with no 
type
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:132: error: expected ';' before '&' token
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:137: error: expected `;' before 'protected'
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:214: error: 'tunepimp_t' does not name a type
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp: In member function 'int 
KTRMRequestHandler::startLookup(KTRMLookup*)':
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:90: error: 'm_pimp' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:90: error: 'tp_AddFile' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:96: error: 'm_pimp' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:96: error: 'tp_IdentifyAgain' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp: In member function 'void 
KTRMRequestHandler::endLookup(KTRMLookup*)':
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:104: error: 'm_pimp' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:104: error: 'tp_GetTrack' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:104: error: 'tp_ReleaseTrack' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:105: error: 'tp_Remove' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp: In constructor 'KTRMRequestHandler::KTRMRequestHandler()':
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:140: error: 'm_pimp' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:140: error: 'tp_New' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:143: error: 'tp_SetTRMCollisionThreshold' was not declared in 
this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:144: error: 'tp_SetAutoFileLookup' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:146: error: 'tp_SetAutoSaveThreshold' was not declared in this 
scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:147: error: 'tp_SetMoveFiles' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:148: error: 'tp_SetRenameFiles' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:152: error: 'tp_SetUseUTF8' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:154: error: 'TRMNotifyCallback' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:154: error: 'tp_SetNotifyCallback' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:200: error: 'tp_SetProxy' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp: In destructor 'KTRMRequestHandler::~KTRMRequestHandler()':
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:210: error: 'm_pimp' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:210: error: 'tp_Delete' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp: At global scope:
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:333: error: variable or field 'TRMNotifyCallback' declared void
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:333: error: 'tunepimp_t' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:333: error: expected primary-expression before 'void'
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:333: error: 'TPCallbackEnum' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.4.3/juk/ktrm.cpp:333: error: expected primary-expression before 'int'
gmake[2]: *** [juk/CMakeFiles/juk.dir/ktrm.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [juk/CMakeFiles/juk.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
Linking CXX shared library ../../../lib/libaudiocdplugins.so
[ 38%] Built target audiocdplugins                                                                                                           
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4.
*** Error code 1
```

Usually errors of this type disappear with time after updates. But this time just too many errors. Did somebody else get similar?


----------



## hedgehog (May 16, 2010)

have same problem. try to rebuild/update libtunepimp

upd:
yes, it helped for me. somewhy portmaster didn't perform update of libtunepimp before kdemultimedia


----------



## zeiz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks. This allowed me to get to 68% (was 38%). Then stop again but then I got to success by reinstalling the rest one by one.


----------

